# Resolution out of Range GTAIV



## sn4ke67 (Sep 19, 2004)

i recently overclocked my e8400 to 4.0 and when i launched gta it for some reason went back to like 800x600 and when i changed it to 1920x1200 my monitor says out of range.. which is weird cause thats its normal resolution

and i cant lauch it to get into the menu to change it back
how do i change it out of game


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Try safe mode.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Go into the shortcut for GTA4 and add *-width 1920 -height 1200* to the end of the Target line.

Should look something like: *"E:\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto IV\LaunchGTAIV.exe" -width 1920 -height 1200*

Start up the Rockstar social club app and login, then launch the game from the shortcut you just edited. Do not launch from the Rockstar social club app, it uses different parameters.


----------



## sn4ke67 (Sep 19, 2004)

Tiber Septim said:


> Go into the shortcut for GTA4 and add *-width 1920 -height 1200* to the end of the Target line.
> 
> Should look something like: *"E:\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto IV\LaunchGTAIV.exe" -width 1920 -height 1200*
> 
> Start up the Rockstar social club app and login, then launch the game from the shortcut you just edited. Do not launch from the Rockstar social club app, it uses different parameters.


is there a way to set the refresh rate with that because thats what i did wrong. theres like 4 different 1920x1200's

i cant test it atm because im not at home but i think this will work i did something similar with CSS a while back


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

By default use 60Hz. You can set that on your desktop under display settings. The game should launch at 60hz then.

Or include this in your target line like above. "-refreshrate 60"



> Should look something like:


 "E:\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto IV\LaunchGTAIV.exe" -width 1920 -height 1200 -refreshrate 60


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

if that didn't work, the only thing you could do is enter the game, press the "Print Screen" button on your keyboard, press "Alt + Tab" and open the windows paint, Press "Ctrl + V" or from the menu Edit --> Paste
you should see the game's screenshot, this solution is kinda hard and pain in the a** but should work with you, by doing this you can take a screenshot shot to see where you are, until you go to options and change the screen resolution to 800 x 600 or any res accepted by the monitor, also you can try to reduce the refresh rate of your monitor.


----------

